

Ideal Co-founder word cloud according to Hacker News Google Docs spreadsheet - osipov
http://manyeyes.alphaworks.ibm.com/manyeyes/files/thumbnails/ca1b9068-013a-11df-901b-000255111976.wm.png

======
dkokelley
Top words (so far): Business, design, marketing, technical, skills, web.

